# Detroit River Outing



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

Is it too early to start planning a detroit river outing. It won't be long and the eyes will be in. But if you guys want quantity not quality it should be late April early May. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

I used to live around the downriver area and slammed the Walleye for years on the river and Erie. Would definitely love to do it some more. I'm in !!!!


Whale


----------



## CreekChub (Jan 6, 2002)

I took a trip to the Fremont Ohio sunday, and hit the river. limited out on the lil' "Jacks" 18 to 21 inchers. the fish are in the rivers, no where near a full run.....but IT HAS STARTED!!!!!!!!
get this trip set up, I'll be glad to jump in someones boat!!!!!!!
:-{ )


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

I have fished the downriver area for eyes over the last 12 years. The first three weeks in March is slower, as the females start to come in. This is the time for the big fish. The last week of March to the 2nd week of April, the 3-4 pound males start to make their run. Throughout the second half of April is when you catch large numbers of fish with an occasional big female. 

This obviously depends on the whether and the warming of the water.
If you are looking at numbers, I recommend the 3rd or 4th week in April. 

I would be interested in attending this outing if it doesn't interfer with my mission on steel. If I do, I would have room in my boat for one, maybe two. Keep me posted to the development of this outing.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Don't be too suprised if they start a week or 2 earlier this year due to the lack of ice.I will be ready to get after them as soon as the steelies are done on the west side. 

I don't have a boat for this, but have gone about 8-9 times in the detroit, I would be happy to go as someones gilligan and pay for expenses!


----------



## BigDaddy (Feb 16, 2001)

Count me in! I started getting the boat ready this past weekend. I say have it the first or second week in April. It sure gets crazy out there. I may have a spot open in the boat but won't know till closer.


----------



## cap'n chuck (Feb 12, 2002)

Count me in !! just remember that the later in April -- May, the longer the lines are at Eliz. park 
I will have room for poss 2 guys if my son go with me..
Just need to set the dates


----------



## TBone (Apr 7, 2001)

Get the date guys and I'm in! I have the second week of April off just for the walleyes (and maybe a run or two to St. Joes). That's my vote. It won't matter much to me though.

Spanky, you are more than welcome on my boat, even if it is no where near as nice as the 'Raft! 16 footer with no heater. 

Spring is so close ..........


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Hey Marc I need a ride! My tub trolls great, but I can't keep her over a jig very well without a trolling motor.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

K.O., I don't use a trolling motor at all. There are several different methods that will consistantly catch fish without the use of a trolling motor.

If I do go, one seat is yours.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Cool you can learn me! 

I had a Buddy, whom I have fished with in the past, so I can handle a foot pedal. But we are no longer speaking. He doesn't speak to anyone in his family either, Go figure!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Sounds great. I hope to have my new boat squared away in the next couple weeks. May have room If I cannot find anyone locally to join me. Also may be looking at someplace to stay as I will be coming in from out of town. If we stay at a hotel nearby maybe we can use their lobby as a meeting place for the people paired to fish together and perhaps to enjoy a few adult beverages and some laughs at the end of the day.


----------



## mwtroll (Jan 15, 2002)

OH YA BABY
Im in on this one spanky you with me Bro. and i can do one more i love the rivers iv done it about 20 times so i think just maybe i will be able to do it.

CAPT. DAVE


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Yes Sir this will be a good one.
I spent about 15yrs. on the river mostly the north end. From the Ren Cen. north. Never did have to go any farther south to fill our cooler (with our limit of course) My boat will be ready anytime after the 17th of March.
Whats the plan?
George.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

This outing sounds like a good one, Count me in if someone has an extra seat on a boat.

Used to fish it all the time but when I got divorced,,, Guess who got the boat 

Anyway, keep me posted and I would love to attend this one if possible

Lee


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

How about Sunday April 14th tentatively. But where do you guys want to launch from? Wyandotte, Elizabeth Park or Lake Erie Metropark or some other place?


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

My .02 worth says Elizabeth or Metropark would be our best bet. That early in the year I think the fish will be staged up still pretty thick in the lower end. Hope the weather gets its act together by then. For now all i have to fish with (as in a boat) is a 14' Starcraft with a 25hp Merc. the right day, I'll go out and after them, just have to play the weather right. Although, she will do 25mph or better, so i can haul [email protected]@ if I need to !


Whale


----------



## mwtroll (Jan 15, 2002)

IM in I think i want to start fishing it the frist weekend in April 
I know the big hogs are in then i want a wall hanger this yr then ill take what i can get he he he 

CAPT. DAVE


----------



## TBone (Apr 7, 2001)

I personally like the facillities at Erie better but don't really care either way. I don't think that the launch spot is nearly as important as the meeting spot afterwards. Does anyone have a good idea for a watering hole with a parking lot big enough for all our boats? A hotel that out of towners can shack up? Any chance to combine the two like someone else has mentioned?

That date is fine by me, but you can't really miss me. You guys are stuck with me coming to this one!


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

I'll try to find a place for out-of-towners. There are local watering holes all over the area. I will try to find one with decent parking. Will post as soon as I can.


----------



## mwtroll (Jan 15, 2002)

Hay guys
I was on the river sat- sunday the 6-7th some fish being pulled up man i see this guy next to me land a 15+lb eye big fish man.

The fish we landed were 18 to 20 inchers nice eaters.
This week end should be good the warm rain and temps.
The fish are there just need the water temp up just a little. 
I think with the temps going up and the rain they will be on the bit.


CAPT. DAVE B.


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

I was there yesterday and they are starting to get more fish, mostly males that I saw.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Think I'm passing on this outing folks, let the "oil" clean out and with the weather doing what it is, the "Bay" is calling my name ...........Whale, oh Whale......Walleyes are waiting here for you !!!! I'm coming to get 'em. Good luck to all who go !


Whale


----------

